# байгуш



## archeo

добрый денъ, 

что это *байгуш*?   ---> "юрта байгуша"

en français (or in english)


----------



## Crescent

Bonjour! 
En fait, je n'ai aucune idée ce que ca veut dire, ce 'байгуш' Désolée  
Mais je pouvais etre un petit peu utile par vous disant que un 'юрта' en francais, ca veut dire: _yourte_ ( 'tente des nomades de l'Asie centrale') me dit aussi mon dictionnaire. 
Mais a vrai dire, je ne comprends pas ni la phrase francaise ni la russe.  
J'espere que mes efforts n'étaient pas tout a fait inutils! 
Désolée encore pour n'avoir pas pu vous aider, mais peut-etre, si vous nous donneriez un peu plus de contexte, nous pouvions vous expliquer mieux? 
Bonne chance!


----------



## archeo

Bonsoir Crescent 

j'ai trouvé cette définition

_БАЙГУШ м. оренб. нищий из кочевых инородцев, обнищавший киргиз. _

Mais je n'arrive toujours pas à trouver un terme français pour traduire ce mot.


----------



## Crescent

Non, moi non plus...  Peut-etre vous pouvez essayer de remplacer cette parole avec une qui existe en francais et veut dire la meme chose..
Mais je ne comprends toujours pas, moi, ce que ca veut dire... 
Bon, нищий = pauvre, mendiant, misérable.
Mais peut-etre il y a quelqu'un qui sache ce que singifie ''кочевые инородцы'' et ''киргиз''?


----------



## Mirynka

Hi!

I am not sure what you all said here, because never learned French unfortunately. I guess you cannot translate ''кочевые инородцы'' and ''киргиз''.
''кочевые инородцы'' - people from other countries that moved around from one place to another
''киргиз'' - person of Kirgizskoi nationality

I hope other Russian natives will help


----------



## Crescent

Thank you Mirynka! That does help a lot! Now I can try to explain it in French:

Donc, nous avons conclus que  ''кочевые инородцы'' veut dire presque la meme chose que 'les immigres' en  français!(je crois)
Et  ''киргиз'' signifie seulement: les gens qui viennent de Kirghiz.
Donc, votre phrase entiere veut dire quelque chose comme: les mendiants parmi les immigres...... 
Non, ça ne pouvait pas etre correcte. Je ne suis pas sure non plus que je sais ce que je voulais dire..  
C'est difficile, ça! Désolée.


----------



## jester.

Mirynka said:


> ''кочевые инородцы'' - people from other countries that *moved around from one place to another*



Crescent, pour moi ça sonne plus comme "un nomade" que comme "un immigré"... mais moi je ne comprends pas les mots russes donc moi je ne suis pas sûr non plus...


----------



## se16teddy

If you google 'baygush' you find it is the Turkmen word for an owl.  I'm not sure why this word came to be applied to an itinerant beggar in Orenburg!  Where did you find this reference to an 'owl's' tent?


----------



## Crescent

Jester! Bonsoir. 
Ahh, oui oui - mais vous avez beaucoup de raison! En fait, je viens de trouver ce mot dans mon dictionnaire, (car je ne le savais pas jusque ce moment-ci.. ) et oui: ca veut dire _exactement_ ce que vous avez offert!
Un nomade = кочевой (donc, une personne sans domicile fixe, comme je l'ai compris).Cela facilite un peu notre tache, je dois dire.. 
Merci pour l'aide!


----------



## archeo

Oui, je pense aussi à "nomade" ici;  les Kirghizes sont un peuple qui errent dans les steppes. 

Je crois que je vais traduire simplement par "la yourte d'un pauvre Kirghize"  

Un tout grand merci à tous pour votre aide 
Thanks a lot


----------



## Crescent

Oui, "la yourte d'un pauvre Kirghize"  me semble tres bon. 

C'était un grand plaisir, pouvoir vous aider!  De rien!


----------



## archeo

se16teddy said:


> If you google 'baygush' you find it is the Turkmen word for an owl. I'm not sure why this word came to be applied to an itinerant beggar in Orenburg! Where did you find this reference to an 'owl's' tent?



hi teddy 

no no, nothing to do with an owl.    Actually, I try to translate a part of Dostoievski's novel. We finally found that Baïgouch, here, refers to "a poor Kirghiz man".


----------



## Thomas1

Bonsoir à tous et toutes,

Je pense que peut-être la traduction pourrait dépendre du type du texte. Archeo pourriez-vouz fournir un peu plus de contexte ?
Je suis trompé sur _mendier_ en tant qu'une traduction du _нищий_ dans un titre d'un film.

Vous pouvez aussi essayer de faire une translitération en français du mot en question.


----------



## übermönch

First of all, excuse mon pauvre Francais! Je ne pense pas que Russes connaissent le mot mieux que Francaises; Dostoyevski l'a utilisé pour donner un touch exotique - quelque yourte d'un *Baygouch   *est clairement plus mysterios qu'une tente d'un mendiant Tajikien banal!


----------



## se16teddy

archeo said:


> hi teddy
> 
> no no, nothing to do with an owl.  Actually, I try to translate a part of Dostoievski's novel. We finally found that Baïgouch, here, refers to "a poor Kirghiz man".


Oh, yes, I found this on Google, which explains that the word is from Kazakh, not Turkmen. 
_Слово "*байгуш*", как оренбургское, В.И.Даль внес в свой "Толковый словарь живого великорусского языка" с таким определением: "*нищий* из кочевых инородцев, обнищавших киргиз". Казахское слово "байгус" переводится на русский как бедняга, бедный._
_С байгушами, как сословием; Т. Шевченко впервые познакомился в походе к Аралу (1848), в Раиме и на Кос-Арале, а затем во время службы в Новопетровском укреплении (50-е гг.). Глубокое сочувствие обездоленным казахам, и особенно нищенствующим детям, нашло яркое воплощение в сепиях "Байгуши под окном", "Байгуши" и других работах Шевченко-художника. Непосредственным откликом на произведения о нищих детях-казахах стали слова З. Сераковского: "Твои киргизята прекрасны! Ты олицетворяешь идеи". Идеи сочувствия и помощи._


----------



## archeo

übermönch said:


> First of all, excuse mon pauvre Francais! Je ne pense pas que Russes connaissent le mot mieux que Francaises; Dostoyevski l'a utilisé pour donner un touch exotique - quelque yourte d'un *Baygouch   *est clairement plus mysterios qu'une tente d'un mendiant Tajikien banal!



Tu as sans doute raison. C'est peut-être mieux de le laisser tel quel, pour garder la "touche exotique" comme tu dis . 
Merci pour ton intervention


----------

